# [Indonesian NR] Vincent Hartanto Utomo 5x5: 1:03.83 average



## yoinneroid (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Sam N (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice solves. Congrats!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice! Your edges are really good I think


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Wtf since when did you use Yau5? I thought you were doing redux 2-pair?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 23, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice! Your edges are really good I think





Raptor56 said:


> Nice solves. Congrats!



Thanks 




guysensei1 said:


> Wtf since when did you use Yau5? I thought you were doing redux 2-pair?



Since I tinkered with it and became quite fast 
P.S. it was not yau5, it's just yau + 2-pair, and it is pretty fast.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 23, 2016)

yoinneroid said:


> P.S. it was not yau5, it's just yau + 2-pair, and it is pretty fast.



Right, I've played around with this before a little. It's not a bad method.


----------

